# Orijen Adult Dog Food



## dogfood_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

*Orijen Adult Dog Food - Updated Formula Review 01-06-2011*








Orijen Dog Food is made and manufactured by, Champion Pet Food. If you prefer a high protein, grain free dog food, Orijen should be considered. This type of food is good for very active working breed dogs.

*Orijen Adult Dog Food Review*

We believe this is the best dog food kibble mass produced today.  With 80% meat and no grains, it is very hard to argue that it isn’t. We are unaware of any other dog food that starts out with the first 5 ingredients being meat. We also don’t know of any other dog food that has so much Glucosamine in it, which makes it great for large breed dogs. Glucosamine (min.) 1400 mg/kg. It is also great for small breeds

*Orijen Adult Dog Food - Ingredient analysis*


Fresh Boneless Chicken  
Chicken Meal
Fresh Boneless Salmon
Turkey Meal
Herring Meal

These are all outstanding ingredients. Fresh boneless chicken would move down the ingredient list, but it still could be in the top 5 ingredients. Further down the list of ingredients there are more sources of protein, and plenty of vegetables and fruits that provide your dog with the vitamins, minerals and antioxidants essential for optimal health.

*Orijen Adult Dog Food Full Ingredients List:*

Fresh boneless chicken, chicken meal, fresh boneless salmon, turkey meal, herring meal, russet potato, peas, sweet potato, fresh boneless turkey, fresh whole eggs, fresh chicken liver, fresh boneless lake whitefish, fresh boneless walleye, sun-cured alfalfa, pea fiber, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), organic kelp, pumpkin, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.

*Orijen Adult Dog Food Guaranteed Analysis*


*GUARANTEED ANALYSIS* Crude protein (min.)38.0 %Crude fat (min.)17.0 %Crude fiber (max.)3.0 %Moisture (max.)10.0 %Calcium (min./max.)1.4 % / 1.6 %Phosphorus (min./max.)1.2 % / 1.4 %Omega-6 (min.)3.0 %Omega-3 (min.)1.1 %DHA (min.)0.6 %EPA (min.)0.3 %AA (min.)0.16 %Carbohydrate (max.)25%Ash (max.)7.5%Taurine (min.)0.35 %Glucosamine (min.)1400 mg/kgChondroitin (min.)1000 mg/kgMicroorganisms (min.)120M cfu/kgpH5.5*BOTANICAL INCLUSIONS* Chicory root700 mg/kgLicorice root500 mg/kgAngelica root350 mg/kgFenugreek350 mg/kgMarigold flowers350 mg/kgSweet fennel350 mg/kgPeppermint leaf300 mg/kgChamomile flowers300 mg/kgDandelion root150 mg/kgSummer savory150 mg/kg*VITAMINS* Vitamin A15 kIU/kgVitamin D32 kIU/kgVitamin E400 IU/kgVitamin B10.9 mg/kgVitamin B120.5 mg/kgThiamine50mg/kgRiboflavin45 mg/kgNiacin450 mg/kgPan. Acid (B5)50 mg/kgPyridoxine (B6)38 mg/kgBiotin1 mg/kgFolic Acid5.2 mg/kgCholine2700 mg/kgAscorbic Acid55 mg/kgBeta Carotene0.44 mg/kg*AMINO ACIDS* Taurine0.3%Lysine2.45%Tryptophan0.38%Threonine1.5%Tyrosine0.98%Methionine0.8%Isoleucine1.5%Leucine2.9%Valine1.85%Arginine2.2%Phenylalanine1.6%Histidine0.8%Cystine0.35%Glutamic Acid*MINERALS* Sodium0.4%Chloride0.64%Potassium0.77%Magnesium0.1%Sulphur0.4%Manganese27 mg/kgCobalt0.47 mg/kgSelenium0.9 mg/kgIron240 mg/kgZinc200 mg/kgCopper26 mg/kgIodine0.18 mg/kg


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It doesn't matter who makes the food, my dog does not do good on fish.


----------



## Mark4 (Feb 8, 2010)

This is Orijen Adult, NOT Orijen 6 Fish.

This food had a dramatic positive impact on my two guys. Their stools went from soft to firm in a matter of weeks. They love the stuff.

Just bought Orijen Regional Red today to complement this chicken variety.

Awesome.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

If your dog has loose stools on this food it may be due to a damaged or weak digestive track. 

If your dog can't handle Orijen, try Acana grain free. Less protein, a few more carbs and just a few less K/cals per cup. In my opinion, an equally great food for the dog who just can't handle Orijen.


----------



## Chris5 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been having the same problem with the loose stool with my pekingese. So thanks for the suggestion of the Acana Grain free, I'll try that. Is it because the protein is just too much for their system??


----------



## Jody1 (Mar 12, 2010)

I've had the same experience with my 10-lb Silky-Poo. She's an extremely finicky eater and Orijen is the first dog food I've tried that she will scarf down. But alas, I'm going to have to take her off of it. She's only been on it for 2 weeks and her stools are very loose - almost diarrhea, she has thrown up a couple of times, and for the first time in her life is very gassy. It must be too rich for her.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

You can try two things......take longer to switch her over from her old food. Take 14 to 21 days to switch where on day 21 she is finally on full Orijen.

Number two....take a spoonful of canned pumpkin and mix that in with her food. This will help sooth the stomach and help form the stool.


You also may be feeding to much. I'm obviously unaware of how much you are feeding, but overfeeding a product such as Orijen will also cause loose stool.

You mentioned gassy...it may be a little rich. Can always try Acana Grain Free....every bit as good as Orijen with a little less protein.


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

seems like eric works for orijen.(acana) same company . i have 2 apbt's both had bad BAD BAD diarea on orijen adult out of the blue there were eating that for 1 year prior . my vet suggeseted holistic select lamb due to the fact that orijen has changed it's ingrediants not long ago. and that could be a possible factor i switched and in the next couple of days stools were normal again! hope this helps .


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You really have a bigger problem than I thought. Champion foods is one of best dog food companies out there. You seem to be awfully jealous of them. By the way here is a list of some other very good dog foods. And yes it changes often because of many factors or new findings....

The A list
1. Orijen 
2. Evo
3. Horizon Legacy
4. Acana
5. Innova
6. Wellness Core
7. Blue Wilderness
8. Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only 
9. Fromm
10. Merrick

Good quality for a low price
1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

The B list

1. California Natural
2.
3. GO ,free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Artemis
5. Evangers
6. Timberwolf
7. Wellness
8. Solid Gold
9. Canidae
10.Instinct
11.Karma


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello Christopher.

Actually, I don't work for Orijen (Acana)

I also don't exclusively feed Orijen


My Feed: Orijen Large Breed Puppy, Orijen 6 Fish, Evo Red, Evo Chicken/Turkey, Honest Kitchen Embark, Acana Grasslands

My Treats: Merrick Bully Stix, Merrick Texas Toothpicks, Merrick Turkey Patties, Merrick Lamb Fillets, Honest Kitchen Smooches, Evo Red Wild Cravings, Evo Chicken/Turkey Wild Cravings, Cloud Star Peanut Butter Buddy Bisquits.

My Supplements: Wholistic Canine Complete (whole foods supplement), Springtime Bug Off Granular.


It's my honest opinion that Orijen, Acana and Evo are the very best kibbles on the market. It is also my honest opinion that The Honest Kitchen products put these three kibbles to shame. But, it is also my honest opinion that a complete and balanced raw diet is the ultimate.


----------



## Doris1 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been feeding Orijen Adult for over 4 years now. I own a Bull Terrier, an American Bulldog and a Dogue de Bordeaux. I have never had a problem. Their skin and coats and great and nice, solid stools. Orijen is the best!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

What's with all the lunatics?Why is it that when people like and recommend Orijen they are attacked and accused of being "ORIJEN WEB BLOGGERS".Or working for Orijen? It's really weird and I have never seen this happen with any other food.Are these people just PARANOID from smoking too much Hemp or what??? Some dude was accusing Jess on the Horizon site and now Eric on this site...Two different names were used but since they don't have a gravatar it could be the same person,either way it's all really stupid.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I wish I could try Orijen, unfortunately it's not available in my region, and I'm not sure I could afford the cost if it were.


----------



## goodboyotis (Dec 29, 2011)

I see that Jess has Innova/EVO on the list as one of the best dog foods. I think everyone needs to be aware that Proctor & Gamble just bought Innova (EVO) and though they say they won't mess with the formula, I seriously doubt that will be the case.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It is the same person, no doubt. Whats really funny, this person actually turned me on to Horizon Legacy changing their formula or should I say moving salmon meal from #3 t0 #7 on their ingredient list. Which in my mind is a real down turn in their product. But I still like their product, just not as much. I just haven't figured out why DFA achieved that food. You would think they would just drop it down to a 5 star.


----------



## Jeff4 (Jun 9, 2010)

I need a little help here, I am not sure what dog food would be best for my GSD. She is now 2 years old and when I took her to the vet back in September and then a different vet a few weeks ago, both told me she was under weight and the most recent would like to see her at about 70lbs. She weighs 66lbs now. I feed her EVO (the fish one) and I have had her on Orijen as well in the past. She doesn't seem to be eating as much and not gaining any weight. Is it that the EVO and Orijen has too much protein? Is there a good dog food out there with a little more calories, just till I can get some weight on her, or should I add something to her food to help her gain the weight? Thanks for your advice in advance. I don't want her to become a picky eater so for now I have refrained from adding canned food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jeff, I have been very lucky because all my GSD's (6) have been big eaters. Tony loves duck and he inhales Top Of The Wild wetlands and Fromms Duck, he scares me how fast he eats those. He also inhales California Natural Herring and Sweet Potatoes. I suggest getting a small bag of one the duck formula's and see if she likes it, Instinct makes one also. I used to mix Innova canned puppy food in with his kibble until I realized he would eat his kibble without it. I used to delute it down with water mix it up really good and let it sit for while.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

If you have to go the can route I only used about a third of a can at a meal and I feed twice daily. Keep in mind the manufactures want you to use it up in 48 hours or less after opening it. Do you leave kibble in front of her 24/7? That might help, I did have a GSD I had to do that with and when I got home it would all be gone.


----------



## Jeff4 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Jess,
Yes I would leave the bowl for her 24/7, but she would not eat it. She is eating any where from 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 cups a day. I try to give her 2 cups twice a day, to get some weight on her. I went out and bought some Orijen 6 fish, EVO Red, Blue Buffalo Wilderness and trying to find some Horizon Legacy to mis things up for her a bit to see if that helps or which one she likes best. 
I even though of mixing them together. What are everyones thoughts on this idea?
Some brands give her diahrea or very soft stools. She is also prown to ear infections but haven't had a problem since feeding her the EVO and Orijen. Maybe she became a picky eater while I was trying to find a dog food that helped clear up the ear infections?
Thanks for your help and advice in advance.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Horizon has issues I do not recomend their products any more. Try some Duck, Pheasent or Rabbit, those are all critters they would have ate in the wild!! Instinct has rabbit and duck, while Evanders has pheasent(sp). ERIC LIKES Honest Kitchen, so you might wanna look in that direction. Well I think I have given you enough options, LOL. Good luck and check out Tony!

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I forgot to mention. I have been looking for a replacement for California Natural and now, Horizon Legacy. So yesterday I bought a small bag of the Instinct Duck. I feed Tony his regular feeding, waited a half hour and gave him some Instinct Duck. HE LOVED IT AND THOUGHT HE WAS GETTING TREATS....This is now going into my rotation.


----------



## Bill3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff,

My two year old female GSD is at the top of the list with fussy eating. I've tried numerous foods with her. She did ok on Potato & Duck and Sweet Potato & Venison for a while but would lose interest in these after a while.

To keep her interested, and it never seems to fail, I'll take a knife full of peanut butter and mix it around in her food with a small spray of water to wet things down. She eats the whole bowl of food in a short amount of time this way.

I've tried leaving the food for her to graze on while at work and every once in a while she'd consume it before I got home, but her weight has dropped too much and I want to keep her eating regularly.

I should mention she’s been on Natural Balance dry foods.


----------



## Jeff4 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bill and Jess,

Thanks for the advice.
Bill it sounds like you girl is like mine. 
I am going to try the rotation. She seems to like the EVO red meat and the Orijen 6 fish. I am going to try some Wilderness Duck in there as well. Thank you for the help and advice.


----------



## BPrulesGOMdrools (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


btw Michelle, I see your point ... but why would someone smoke hemp?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL-where I am from Hemp is slang for Marijuana.


----------



## Micah (Jul 1, 2010)

I have two Weimeraners. My female is 6 yrs old and my male is 18 months old. My male has started to get bad allergys. A rash on his stomach. I spoke to a expert nutrionalist and she suggested moving him to Orijin 6 fish. Has anyone else had this issue and switched to Orijin and had good results.


----------



## Konstantina (Sep 2, 2010)

My mix breed dog loves the red meat Orijen and the red meat Evo. She doesn't do well on ANY brand of fish dog food. I have a feeling that only certain breeds can tolerate large amounts of fish, like a Portugese water spaniel for example. I feed my dog about half Evo or Orijen and the other half a large variety of raw meats and smaller amounts of offal and bones. Her coat is super glossy, she has a ton of energy and is all muscle!


----------



## sherean (Nov 5, 2010)

everybody who has issues with weight gain/loose stools should first check to see if they are up to date with deworming and i mean being dead on with the schedules and not missing a round,miss a dose and you get a whole new cycle of parasites.dogs pick up parasites at an amazing rate.people are sometimes shocked when they find out how often you should deworm your pet.next if this has been done start thinking about other issues.try a food switch gradually not all at once give dogs time to adjust it may take awhile.if there are still issues,you should start looking at health and genetics.example gsd's are getting bad for digestive health not just the hips anymore.poor breeding,line breeding and pure inbreeding have led to the downfall of many wonderful breeds all for the sake of a specific look or whats in style not for health or temperment.its risky to line breed or inbreed and yes you may get one or two exceptional pups but the rest end up with no immune systems,poor digestive health or failure to thrive.pet owners can feed the most expensive food in the world and still have a thin or sickly dog if it does not come from good stock.it should not take the most expensive food on the market to keep up a healthy dogs weight.you are feeding dogs not humans.if you end up with a dog that gets loose stools all the time and no weight gain,get a pro/pre biotic capsule and sprinkle it on the food before feeding for a couple of days.every couple weeks repeat.always make sure your pets have fresh water at all times. do your homework and really look into the pet/breeder you are buying or buying from,do not support puppy mills and petstores all you will get is heartache and vet bills and still have a sick pet.if you are a good pet owner,good ownership starts before you even get your pet.


----------



## Sibs (Nov 13, 2010)

I need help.

My 2 year old Lab mix service dog was on Science Diet when I received him, and I immediately wanted to switch him off that so I slowly worked him onto a Natural Balance formula. Well, he began to excessively chew/lick himself (not to the point of breaking skin) but I just assumed he had dry skin and/or allergies since I have to bathe him ever 3-4 weeks or so. I switched him to one of Natural Balance's grain free formulas (Chicken & Sweet Potato) but the furious chewing/licking of himself hasn't diminished much. I even started adding salmon oil to his kibble in hopes it would help. It has, a little, but at this point, I'm positive it's the food.

What would be a good alternative? I was thinking of Evo or TOTW, while we do go out a lot, he is beginning to gain a bit more weight than I had anticipated so I think a good kibble with a little less protein (but still a suitable amount without having to supplement since I can't particularly afford raw) with a good meat source and fish. He is definitely NOT a finicky eater either.


----------



## susie1 (Nov 29, 2010)

I work in a feed store that sells taste of the wild and I feed orijen adult formula. I have had a couple of people with GSD have the same issue of them being picky and loose stools. I also had the same issue with my male Rottweiler. I talked to some one at handling class and they suggested apple cider vinegar, and it worked. I dog gets 2 tablespoons twice a day with his food and the stools have firmed up and he eats just as well as my other Rotties. You need to make sure you get the unfiltered, with mother apple cider vinegar. Braggs is the name brand I use. If you do a search on this product, you will find that it has a lot of good benefits.


----------



## Donna_Ramsdell (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a picky Malamute. He's been on Innova for a few years but I am slowly switching him to Orijen Senior. He's loving it and no problems with digestion. I plan on having him totally on Orijen in the next month or so. I am also switching to Orijen for my two cats. My cats were on Evo but I have been informed that both Innova and Evo are being bought out by Proctor and Gamble. One reason I'm switching along with rave reviews about Orijen.


----------



## Kim11 (Dec 5, 2010)

Innova was just bought out by Proctor and Gamble. I was told that the sourcing for the ingredients in Innova dog and cat food will change starting January 2011. I have been feeding my dogs EVO but will switch to Orijen.


----------



## Jenniffer (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi: I am just in the process of switching dog food brands.....i am currently feeding Fromm but have just about changed to Orijen due to the rave reviews. I have and breed yorkshire terriers, i also have as pets 3 standard poodles, 2 toy poodles and a french and english bulldog. I am looking for a food that i can feed all of my dogs as sometimes they get into each others food....i am just about changed over to Orijen adult however a couple of the little dogs are having loose stools, it might be from the venison or lean ground beef (cooked) i have been adding to make sure they eat it....does anyone have any ideas if the Orijen (being high protein) is suitable for all my breeds....thanks, Jenniffer.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I love Orijen and my dog has no issues with it, but I have heard about smaller dogs having stool issues with it. Acana is made by the same company and is an outstanding dog food and it seems this works for those dogs. Another fantastic dog food is Horizon Legacy. Michelle swears by Merrick and it is also a very good dog food. Keep in mind when switching dog foods you need to do it slowly and over a long period of time(2 weeks).


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I second Jess's Acana (the 3 grain-free formulas) recommendation if Orijen doesn't work out. I don't really think it's size specific; my neighbor's toy Poodle did wonderfully on it, while a friend's Golden didn't have such a good experience. Just give it a few more days, maybe try some digestive aids to help out in the beginning, and see if it works out for you!


----------



## Violet (Dec 23, 2010)

When I brought home my two year old lab in October, she was on Royal Canin. The breeder where we got her from (they were going to breed her, but she was too little, so they decided to put her up for a pet home) has always fed Royal Canin Labrador Retriever to all of her labs, but I researched a lot on dog food and Royal Canin`s ingredient list didn`t impress me, so I decided to switch to either Orijen or Acana. I love Champion Petfoods and the way they make their pet food, so I decided to pick up a bag of Orijen Adult and try it out. I made the transition very very VERY slowly. The store owner recommended that I transition her over in about a month. She is on a 16 step program that we made, right now she is on step 15, and WOW! I am so impressed in the difference. Her poo used to be unstable, soft, light brown and so BIG!But now after on being on almost full Orijen, her poo is firm, small and dark brown. Her energy levels are way up and she is not overweight any more. She used to just lay around and we thought it was because she was missing her old home, but now she is happy joyful and active. Thank you Orijen for this awesome food!


----------



## JD (Dec 28, 2010)

My GF and I have been feeding our dog (a 1 year old 12lb Cavapoo) Orijen (Regional Red and Adult Dog) for the last couple of months and he has had no problems. He is shedding less than when we first got him and his coat has stayed silky smooth. His stools has been fine and he only poops twice a day.

When we adopted him the shelter gave us a sheet for identifying good dog food. The first thing mentioned quality protein should be 2 of the first 3 ingredients on the list. Orijen met this requirement and didn't contain low quality by-products (e.g. brewers rice). 

He is lean, and the food is easy palatable. We can't wait for Orijen to make treats, as we will definately acquire in some for our four legged friend. We want to provide him the best food so he can live a longer, healthier life, and we believe Orijen provides all the ingredients our dog needs to sustain that. I just wish there was more education involved in new pet owners so they are educated into feeding their new pet the RIGHT and HEALTHY food instead of cheap food that provide little or no nutritious value. Orijen is GREAT!


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2011)

Tried Orijen adult todya for Harley. This is the first time he ate all of his food right away. He loves it.


----------



## Rod1 (Jan 10, 2011)

I started both my dogs on Orijen food since they were puppies. They never had an issue with loose stools with the exception of giving them knuckle bones as treats from time to time. I think too much protein resulted to loose stools. One of them has major gas problem. A few spoon full of yogurt solved the gas issue immediately. My friend switch to orijen and noticed significant improvement with the dog's coat and overall energy level. Orijen is one of the better products in the market but it is not for all dogs. Some of my friends that switch their dogs to orijen find issues with their dogs such as loose stool and gas.


----------



## jennifer12 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sigh. And all this time I thought my dog was doing so well on Pedigree!


----------



## mominwaiting.1 (Feb 22, 2011)

To Jennifer: Don't feel alone re your "Pedigree" comment. I fed my Shih Tzu male Pedigree and he was healthy and gorgeous until a heart murmur developed at age 10.6. I continued to feed his sisters on Pedigree and just put Kassie down in June of '09 at age 15.3, and her sister, Kaity, was put down in June of '10 at age 16.5. Pedigree can't be all that bad! I am, however, researching all top 5 foods on most review/ratings sites. I will be getting a baby Shih Tzu in June 2010 (breeding to take place any day now), and want to give him the best possible. I am leaning toward the Wellness products. I read all comments on this site...very educational. Thanks to all. I was very chagrined to see on one of the lists that on a scale of 0 to 10, Pedigree was a 0. The comment given was, "Why bother?" Oh well, my 3 kids loved it.


----------



## Ricki_Martini1 (Jan 5, 2011)

I am kinda confused as you stated on April 12 that Orijen contains 80% protein but the guranteed analysis indicated 38% protein. Appreciate if you could kindly explain the discrepancy in the stated protein ingredient. Hopefully I can make a decision on the purchase of Orijen, Acana or Canidae for my toy poodle. Would very much appreciate your help and advice in my final choice. Thanks.


----------



## Carol5 (Feb 3, 2011)

It is kind of weird that they say 80% protein and then the analysis says 38%. Either way, it's high protein. I had my almost 10 year old Aussie mix on Acana/Orijen and she did well on it. However, the protein content was too high (for her age) and her kidney levels went up. It was also extremely expensive. We have added a second dog now and I have switched them both to Fromm Gold, which has a lower protein level. Both are doing great and I'm also saving some money.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Kat,,pedigree killed my dog!! That came from my vet!! If you don't believe so be it but it is a fact. Just look at the first 5 ingredients of this garbage then take a look on this website. And I bet you dog threw up and had runny poo, but you just blew it off.
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients

Ricki Martini, that's a miss print and it is 80% meat and it is 38% protein. It is a great dog food for any and all dogs!!


----------



## Hannah (Jan 19, 2011)

Have two Labs that LOVED Orijen. However.....found out they use citric acid (verified it on the bag) which can cause bloat in dogs if water is added to food. Both my labs like a little warm water on their food. Needless to say....I FREAKED as labs are prone to bloat. Still wading through all the alternatives, but think I'm going with Wellness Core. Any other suggestions? I don't like feeding my dogs "crap".


----------



## robert_young (Feb 11, 2011)

i have been feeding my brt orijen adult he loves it and it agrees with him. the bags have always been tightly vacume sealed latey some bags are not vaccume sealed and some are i compared the dates lot number batch number on two bags they were exactly the same but one bag was tightly sealed like a brick the other loose like a bag of penuts to me this i a quality control issue this may be why some dogs are having loose stools i will no longer feed my dog this brand too risky!


----------



## ru2bsi (Feb 17, 2011)

Presentation has everything to do with it, I like that Orijen vaccuum seals their bags; other food is loose and even smells old by the time you get it home. 

When we first got pets, we couldn't understand how their stools were so different - they were awful -- realizing it was their food; needless to say once we moved them to orijen -- proof is in the lack of pudding. Orijen makes things firm and their coats & skin are even softer -- like they say you are what you eat; and if it were me, i'd prefer the stuff that doesn't give me stomach problems. We've tried all of them; and the Orijen Adult Dry is the best -- the fish makes their stomach upset, and things become 'soft' and the dogs liked the smell but, I hated the aftermath -- couldn't wait to get thru that bag...But I also, think their last bag prior was Regional Red -- which is the best of them all.


----------



## Katie10 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi, I have 2 yellow lab/rhodesian ridgeback mixes. 1 will be 6 in March and the other 1 in March. They have both been on Nature's Variety Instinct-Rabbit Formula, and their skin and coat are doing great. My puppy, who was really difficult in the beginning, is not eating the food anymore. Before putting them on Instinct, I had researched Orijen but was informed by the specialty pet store that it was too high in protein for my large breed dogs. (114 and 63lbs respectively) Can anyone offer any advice? We have been cutting up hotdogs and shredded chicken to try and entice him to eat, but he just picks the "treats" out. Kind of ridiculous to be putting hot dogs on top of a $70 bag of food! HELP


----------



## Markalaw (Nov 18, 2011)

I have had our Cavalier King Charles Spaniel on Orijen for nearly two years, rotating among Adult, Six Fish, and Regional Red. It's the best and she loves it. I have to admit, though, that there were some problems at first with the transition to Orijen. She had loose stools for about a month. I found the problem was that I was over-feeding her. I cut back to that amount suggested on the label, and all the problems went away. So for those of you who are having similar transition issues, be sure that you are not over feeding.


----------



## Mark9 (Feb 23, 2011)

Our dogs love Orijen, but we have been surprised by the amount of stool compared to EVO and Wellness Core. We feed well under the suggested amount and limit treats of all types. The stools are firm but our guys are going 3x per day with a surprising amount of volume each time.

Wondering if others have noticed the same thing. Our guys have been on the food for several months.


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

WARNING: I use to feed my dogs Orijen 75% protein but the last few months my dogs have had really bad diarrhea. We thought one would need IV fluids because he was getting dehydrated. I looked at the bag and saw they now changed to 80% protein and now use sodium selenite which I would never buy a food with this ingredient. Instead of getting better they are getting worse. 80% protein is a lot for a non working dog. And now with the recall, I have to look for another brand of dog food with selenium yeast, no ethoxyquin, no BHT etc. Also, the company that once was great in customer service now refuses to answer e-mail questions. What are they hiding. This use to be a good quality dog food that I use to recommend to everyone. When I returned the 80% protein bag back the girl said a lot of people have been complaining and they aren't recommending this brand anymore.


----------



## Cheryl4 (Mar 2, 2011)

My 12 year old lab mix, Shelby has been on Origen foods since about November of 2010. Prior to that, she had been dealing with allergies and ear infections for several months. Since switching to Origen, her allergies abated and her ears cleared up (I also used Zymox Otic and Zymox ear cleaner for that). Her coat is soft and shiny, her stools are smaller, and her energy levels are higher. I had been feeding her Halo products and had been happy with them until the allergies started. After doing some research, I discovered that, being grain-free, Origen also has a low glycemic index, and this is a plus, since Shelby is diabetic. I think it's definitely helping with her blood sugar, as I've had to decrease her insulin. We hiked six miles one day last week, and she led the way the entire time with a definite spring in her step! Origen is expensive, but I think the health benefits for my dog is worth it.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Warning to nan. Your nuts!!!! I have been feeding the new formula for a month and IT IS WAY BETTER THAN the old formula!! Get a grip!! Wake up!!! IT ISN'T 80% PROTEIN, IT IS 80% MEAT, AND, 38% PROTEIN !!!! And if you are e-mailing to them with THIS KIND OF ATTITUDE it's no doubt they don't respond to you.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, 

Didn't Orijen add more fresh meat to the formula and reduce the number of meat meals? It does seem like it would be a change for the better, but different dogs do have different reactions, unfortunately the 104 mile round trip for me to pick up Orijen is now out of the question with gas prices slowly creeping upwards again.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

104 miles, Ouch. I would find something different also. I have an old bag I'll have to match them up some day. The 6 fish is the only fish product I have every found that Tony can eat. But boy it smells like fish going in AND out. LOL.


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

You just love to rip into people that don't agree with you. BTW, I never said I e-mailed the company. I am trying to tell people my experience and hope that it might help in some way. For that I'm not sorry what I post. 

Here is an article from a Veterinarian from another site to a pet owner.


I can tell you one thing right off the bat- this food has way too much protein for a dog his age. Protein is excreted by the kidneys, and the older a dog gets, the less efficient they are at filtering. Higher protein is a huge work load on the kidneys and this food is making his work very hard.

On top of that you are feeding him something that makes him ill now and then- but he gets it daily now. That doesn't make sense to me to continue doing.

The Minimum amount of protein in this food is 40%- which means this could be as high as 70 or 80% protein. That is more protein than a puppy would eat!

This food has never been trial fed before to dogs- so they do not know the long term affects on this kind of food. Their AAFCO statement proves it:
NUTRITIONAL GUARANTEE
ORIJEN ADULT DOG is formulated to meet nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for ALL LIFE STAGES.

Formulated means that they only make it so it meets the standards but it has never been tested and fed. They also do not use a fixed-formulation, which means whatever is cheaper on the docks that day is what will go into the latest batch of food. This is one of the reasons your dog gets diarrhea once in awhile and feels sick. Each time you open a new bag you are also getting a new batch which could have been made from an entirely different source of protein than the batch before. As long as the nutrient count on the bag stays the same (which is not the true readings of the food either) by law they are fine.

Orijen foods are another in a long list of jump-on-the-bandwagon fad foods that prey on people not trained in the finer points of nutrition.


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

That's strange on the new bag of Orijen at the pet store sodium selenite was listed in the ingredients. When I got on Orijen website it shows selenium yeast. I printed out the ingredients on their website and I'm going to take it in to show them at the pet store. I wish I knew that because I purchased every last bag of 75%. I'm also going to call my Vet and see if 80% is too much for my 3 dogs.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

That vet is an old school idiot. High protein is great for all dogs, what makes high protien bad is when it comes from a non meat souse AND THAT IS A FACT!!!http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=protein_myth 

And anyone who makes a statement like this ""Orijen foods are another in a long list of jump-on-the-bandwagon fad foods that prey on people not trained in the finer points of nutrition."" is just downright stupid!!!

Let me tell ya a little something. The manufactures of dog foods


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Let me first off say I do not be-little anyone. If someone comes here and makes false statements like "yours" I will jump all over them. That vet is an old school idiot. High protein is great for all dogs, what makes high protein bad is when it comes from a "non meat" source,,, AND THAT IS A FACT!!! http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=protein_myth 

And anyone who makes a statement like this ""Orijen foods are another in a long list of jump-on-the-bandwagon fad foods that prey on people not trained in the finer points of nutrition."" is just down right stupid!!! That is one of the dumbest statements I have "ever" read in my entire life!!!

The manufactures of dog foods DO NOT have to disclose the change of any ingredient in their products for 6 months, AS LONG AS THEY DISCLOSE THE CHANGES ON THEIR WEBSITE. That is because they order thousands of bags from their suppliers and that keeps them from throwing those bags away.. You really need to do some research before you come here and slam on me and Orijen. If you weren't so paranoid about sodium selenite you'd be way better off. It is amazing you worry about such a minor ingredient in the manner you do. Besides this is the ingredient list from "this site", maybe you should do a little more reading than slamming. This has been here on this site for at least a month....

Fresh boneless chicken, chicken meal, fresh boneless salmon, turkey meal, herring meal, russet potato, peas, sweet potato, fresh boneless turkey, fresh whole eggs, fresh chicken liver, fresh boneless lake whitefish, fresh boneless walleye, sun-cured alfalfa, pea fiber, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), organic kelp, pumpkin, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

What are you talking about ??? ""I wish I knew that because I purchased every last bag of 75%. I’m also going to call my Vet and see if 80% is too much for my 3 dogs."" 

ORIJEN IS 80 PERCENT MEAT !!! Why would anyone ask their vet if that was bad !! Geez !!!

I have n idea how that got posted twice...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

After reading that again, that is not a vet. It is the clown from abady bashing Orijen, the guy is all over the net. And many sites have banned him.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, 

I disagree with this line for one reason : "The manufactures of dog foods DO NOT have to disclose the change of any ingredient in their products for 6 months, AS LONG AS THEY DISCLOSE THE CHANGES ON THEIR WEBSITE."

Champion Pets is a APHIS EU certified facility, so unlike many AAFCO rated feeds, the brands produced by Champion will have their ingredients on the bags updated immediately once the change has been made, this is to comply w/ the regulations for them to export their products into certain European countries ( in short this is a good thing). So it's high unlikely Champion would disclose any changes in their formulas from the consumers for a period of time.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I know in the USA that is true. To Europe, I have no idea, I don't live there so I really don't care. If that is true then they would have to buy new bags for export to those counties. It's why you will hear and read people say, that you need to check their website. I have to admit I go to Champion and TOTW's website all the time just to check things out and if they have changed anything. I learned this when I was feeding Horizon Legacy and they changed their formula and their salesman came here and lied about it.

Hey have you seen Acana's new formula down there (Ranchlands) ?? I was thinking of feeding that if the price is right. Orijen still hasn't gone up in price at the store I buy from, but I know it is coming. Other stores in my area have raised the price about 3-4 bucks. But like I have said they sell a ton of Orijen so maybe they buy enough to get some sorta discount. They do own a few stores here.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't saw it yet, the 80/20 didn't make it here until you guys had been talking about it for about 6 weeks LOL, so as you can see we are a little bit behind on some brands.


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

Antonio would you help me understand something? When Orijen says 80% meat isn't meat protein? Doesn't that mean 80% protein? Thanks


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude protein (min.) 38.0 %
Crude fat (min.) 17.0 %
Crude fiber (max.) 3.0 %
Moisture (max.) 10.0 %
Calcium (min./max.) 1.4 % / 1.6 %
Phosphorus (min./max.) 1.2 % / 1.4 %
Omega-6 (min.) 3.0 %
Omega-3 (min.) 1.1 %
DHA (min.) 0.6 %
EPA (min.) 0.3 %
AA (min.) 0.16 %
Carbohydrate (max.) 25%
Ash (max.) 7.5%
Taurine (min.) 0.35 %
Glucosamine (min.) 1400 mg/kg
Chondroitin (min.) 1000 mg/kg
Microorganisms (min.) 120M cfu/kg
pH 5.5


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Crude protein (min.) 38.0 %


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nan, 

thanks for your question, I understand it can be confusing, but generally the average peice of meat doesn't contain that much protein per ounce. That's why you normally see a lot of meat meals in dry dog food. 4oz serving of chicken breast will contain somewhere in the neighborhood of 11-18g of protein maximum, whereas the same 4oz of chicken meal could contain up to 300% the amount of protein as that same 4oz chicken breast. If you have a chance look up the differnce between meat and meat meals, the meals are highly concentrated.


----------



## amanda7 (Mar 9, 2011)

My dog is not happy with the new Orijen. She's 3 and has been eating it since a puppy. I e-mailed the company to ask what had changed and got no reply. I've been warned before about the high protein in the 70% Orijen. It leads to kidney problems and you should really be monitoring your dogs water intake. Would love to know why they chose to increase the protein content.

I'm planning on switching dog food soon.


----------



## gloria2 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would like to know if "orijen" is an appropiatte food for and old very healthy dalmatian.

I would like the dog to on so well.
Some friends talk to me about the benefits of Orijen
I'm worried by the dalamtina's tendency to form urate bladder cristals...
The recommendation is to avoid purines: liver,some meats...

Is the average "orijen" adult nutrition poor in enough in purines for a dalmatian?
Thank you in advance


----------



## timb7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

The comment about kidney failure is bogus, proteins are digested by the liver, any resulting kidney issues would occur from any food not just high protein foods.


----------



## Millard (May 1, 2011)

The concerns about too much protein are highly exaggerated. One, the source of the protein is one of the biggest factors. Protein that comes from the sources used by Orijen are far easier and healthier for dogs to use. Yes, the liver does break down protein, but as long as your dog drinks plenty of water and the protein sources are high quality, i.e., fish and meat, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Nancy9 (May 8, 2011)

The Orijen website says they use Selenium Yeast, but the bag says it uses Sodium Selenium which is the toxic version. Which is right?????


----------



## Claudia_Vidoli (Jun 5, 2011)

My dog is a 7 year old lab cross and needs to lose at least 5 kg. She also gets stiff after her walks. I've read a lot of good things about Oijen, but is it also good for a weight loss programme?


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia, 

What brand are you currently feeding your lab? If your feeding a decent quality kibble, I would say continue as normal w/ the exception you might want to reduce the portion sizes a bit and increase the exercise some. See if these simple adjustments will help your lab lose the excess weight.


----------



## Mark10 (Jul 11, 2011)

Amazing, somethings just don't change. Too much protein for humans gets a bad rap because it "hurts the kidneys". This is not true. (I'm a trainer and nutritionist). It can if someone has kidney disease. 
Seems as the same garbage info gets into the pet world as well. Think about the natural diet of dogs, it's not a high grain diet like most are on nor what has been pushed on us as humans for the last few decades.
Look at all the health problems from a high carb diet for us, and it's the same for dogs. 

As for the question about meat being protein, yes meat contains protein, but meat also contains vitamins, minerals and fat as well. All of which are good for us and dogs.

I am in the process of switching our Great Danes from Artemis to Orijen, though looks like I need to look into sodium selenite more. Ideally, I'm also reading up on feeding raw, but not sure I'm willing to go that direction, not because of health risks, but because of inconvenience as well as price. Though I hear price wise it can be cheaper.

At $63/bag Orijen is a welcomed convenience for "kibble".


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Mark: I was feeding my dogs Orijen 75% and my dogs were doing so well on it. I liked the fact that it didn't have sodium selenite. Now they changed to 80% and all 3 of my dogs have bad diarrhea. I did add 1 cup of the new to 4 cups of the old so that wasn't the problem. Here is my problem with Orijen. They say on their website that they have selenium yeast, which is the healthier, expensive and organic version of selenium but on the new bags they have sodium selenite listed. When my pet store contacted them they said the labels on the bags are wrong but that has been over a year and all the new bags still have sodium senite. How are they getting away with this, I would like to know. Every pet owner I talk to can't believe this either. Oh well, food for thought.


----------



## Jasmine (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi there

We will be picking up our Labradinger (Choclate Lab/English Springer) puppy next week and we are researching what is recommended as healthy and nutritional puppy food.

We want a food that is grain free, but aren't sure of recommended brands... dry versus wet...or other important information for a new puppy. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mandy2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just switched my dog to Orijen. He is a 4 year old mixed breed rescue dog. He has eaten all sorts and never been ill. Now he has diarhea and blood in his stools. Could it be too'rich' for him?


----------



## bp1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mandy
You moved to fast to Orijen. One of dogs reacted once when I switched to something other Orijen. I had to take her off and let her insides rest. We are now back on Orijen and no problems. Sounds like your dog got a case of pancreatitis. Go on boiled chicken and rice for a week or so and see your vet.


----------



## Laila1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey there! i just purchased a 6 week old lab puppy. The people I have bought her from have been giving her Orijen. Her stools are fine and she seems to like it. Because she is soo young, is this good for her? Or should i be giving her something else


----------



## ArthurSmash (Dec 28, 2011)

Orijen is garbage


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 29, 2011)

We were feeding Orijen senior to our 13 year old girl (beagle/border collie) for about a month, but switched her to Acana (by the same company) because the Orijen's protein content was too high for her. She loved the food, and we were happy to feed it to her, but she couldn't handle the high protein levels and started having accidents in the house. We tried adding some hemp seed oil to it, to try and soften her stools, but she continued to have accidents. Since we've moved her over to the Acana, the accidents have stopped, and she seems more lively than before.

I still feel confident in giving Orijen high marks, but simply caution that some dogs may not be able to handle such a high protein food. Acana seems to be a fine choice for those who would like to continue feeding their dogs a food that has high quality ingredients, but maybe not in such high percentages.


----------



## Td (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought it was the best for my 60lb golden.
This is the great food. However, my dog can't handle extreme hunger after eat and gained significant amount of weight with 11/4 cup twice a day. I really love this food and my dog too, but she is so hungry ...
I may have to switch to another or senior one.


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 3, 2012)

We have been feeding our two Chihuahuas Orijen since they where puppies. Now 3 1/2 years old, they have a clean bill of health, no issues with Orijen dog food at all. I sinceraly believe that because of the high quality of Orijen that our two dogs are 100% healthy, even the vets are impressed with the health of our dogs.


----------



## jane4 (Apr 6, 2012)

We have been feeding my male lab mixed dog Orijen for a while now and although the ingredients are good and my dog loves the taste, he has diarhea everytime he poops which is unfortunate.


----------



## L_Sarne (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been feeding my two pitbulls - 4 and 7 - Origin for the last 2 years. They do EXCELLENT on it! I used to feed them EVO but when Purina bought them i knew it was time to switch! Their stools are firm and they are very healthy. I feed them 3 cups a day and they are fine with that. I would never switch - i'd eat pork and beans everyday before I'd switch their food to a "lesser" brand!


----------



## Mirry (Jun 12, 2012)

We just had 4 bags of Orijen delivered and I managed to drag them into the house and set them by the door while I got changed. By the time I got back downstairs, all my labs were tearing into the bags and were just about to devour the contents. The dogs were taking no notice of my commands, so I was screaming at the top of my voice for my husband to come help.

I think they are going to enjoy this new food.


----------



## Robster (Jun 14, 2012)

My English bulldog is 2 and has been on orijin since he was a puppy. We go from the red meat to the fish but I've noticed a lot of blood in his stool lately. Has anyone else had this issue with thier bulldog? Maybe too much protein? Also I heard some orijin foods were recalled, is this true? 

Robyn


----------



## al3 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been feeding my German Shorthair Orijen for sometime. He has done well until recently. The bag before the current one was down to the last third of the bag and he refused to eat any of the remainder. I thought it was a fluke and ordered a new bag. I have feed him several meals and he is now refusing to eat anymore. Has anyone had a problem with spoilage of this dog food? I am going to call the company and see what there response is.


----------



## Alicia2 (Oct 3, 2012)

My 6lb Chorkie was on orijen for three weeks and had to be rushed to the ER vet with profuse vomiting. His liver enzyme count came back through the roof. He almost died, had to stay over night. Three weeks later after switching him back to his TOTW that he'd been on for two years his blood counts are normal again. This food almost killed my dog! Look up amazon reviews if you're skeptical. I have found post after post after post about this. I wish we would have researched this better. Thankgoodness our dog is alive.


----------



## Stef2 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been feeding Orijen to my 2 rough collies (17 mos & 6 yrs) twice a day for about 2 months now. I also add green beans, Prozyme, Ultra EFA oil & once a day a children's probiotic. They both love the food & have healthy stools. My older collie suffered from colitis when he was younger but this food has not given him diarrhea. They both have beautiful, shiny, soft coats, lots of energy & no problems whatsoever. They seem to be thriving.


----------

